# probleme mit array (als attribut einer klasse)



## MirEgal (5. Nov 2006)

hallo,

ich steige gerade in java ein und tu mich mit den arrays ein wenig schwer.

in c++ hab ich zb sowas geschrieben:


```
class blabla
{
private:
int Feld[8][8]; 

....
```

jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass man in java nicht direkt grenzen angibt, sondern es in etwa so schreibt :


```
int Feld[][];
int Feld[][]=new int[8][8];
```

aber wie würde dann mein c-code von oben umgeschrieben aussehen ?


```
public class blabla
{
private int Feld[][];

...
```

und wo kommt jetzt die objektbildung mit new ?


später wollte ich die array-grenzen variabel halten und sowas in der art machen :


```
public class blabla {
	
	private int Feld[][];   

	
// Konstruktor ********************************************************
	
	public blabla(int n,int m)  
	{
	  breite=n;
	  hoehe=m;
	  int Feld[][]=new int[n][m];
          
          ....
  
	}
```

aber dann ist "Feld" eine lokale variable im konstruktor und hat ausserhalb keine gültigkeit mehr, oder?

wie würde der richtige quellcode aussehen?

ach ....und noch eine kurze frage ... in java gibt es keine prototypen-deklaration, oder ?

würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann ...

MirEgal


----------



## André Uhres (5. Nov 2006)

Feld=new int[n][m];

Normal werden aber Variablennamen mit kleinem Anfangsbuchstaben geschrieben
um sie von Klassen zu unterscheiden. D.h. daß Klassennamen mit grossem Anfangsbuchstaben geschieben werden.
Bei dir ist's zum Teil genau verkehrt herum  :wink:


----------



## MirEgal (5. Nov 2006)

ja...was soll ich sagen ....so einfach ist das manchmal ... ist mir ja schon ein wenig peinlich ... aber ich bin ja im anfängerbereich ...

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort ...

MirEgal


----------

